# 28 DAYS OF PRAISE CHALLENGE



## Laela (Feb 1, 2012)

Anyone up for a Praise Challenge for the month of February? God inhabits/dwells in the praises of His people. We are Israel and He inhabits our praises (Psa 22:3) Praise energizes, it soothes the soul/spirit, it breaks strongholds and ushers in the presence of our Father. 

We all go to different churches and are in different places yet collectively we're here; God's Holy Spirit transcends place and time. If you're up for the challenge, this is how it goes: For the sake of everyone being able to participate - we'll pick three specific time of the day, and for every day this month we will praise God together for five minutes during all or each of those times. 

{Please don't worry that I'm posting this today..we'll carry over the days into March, but it will be 28 days. I'll post a vote for the next three days, and we'll start on Sunday, Feb 5. You may post if you choose, but posting will not be necessary every day. However, I am encouraged there will be testimonies.}

I sincerely pray that we look past our differences, likes/dislikes to allow this challenge, because it's all about GOD, whom we all Love with our hearts, souls and minds. It's not about us. God the Father deserves all the Glory. He deserves all our praises. Sometimes we just need to praise Him, not because we want or need something from Him or to keep the devil at bay, or to get the victory over a situation. But just to praise the Most High God with the spirit of Praise. This is the reason we will be praising. When Moses asked God for His name, He told Moses "I am that I am", which means He exists! We are praising God...just because. We will focus on Him, just because. No other name is worthy of our praise.

There are seven ways to Praise God..here's a link I find useful:
http://www.geocities.com/ourallinall/sevenwaystopraise.htm

Feel free to Praise any way you want, but the idea is for us all to do it together at the same time. We pray together....let's praise God together as well. There is POWER in our PRAISE! 

Please join me... :heart2:


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 1, 2012)

Amen...  

Paising God with all of HEAVEN and Earth

*Revelation 7:9-12*

After this I beheld, and, lo, a great multitude, which no man could number, of all nations, and kindreds, and people, and tongues, stood before the throne, and before the Lamb, clothed with white robes, and palms in their hands; 

And cried with a loud voice, saying, Salvation to our God which sitteth upon the throne, and unto the Lamb. 

And all the angels stood round about the throne, and about the elders and the four beasts, and fell before the throne on their faces, and worshipped God, 

Saying, Amen: Blessing, and glory, and wisdom, and THANKSGIVING, and honour, and power, and might, be unto our God for ever and ever.  Amen.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Feb 1, 2012)

I am in, thank God we actually have 29 days this February.


----------



## Laela (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks Ladies...I look forward to it... where two, even three are gathered!


----------



## p31woman (Feb 1, 2012)

I like this.  I'm in!!


----------



## TraciChanel (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm in as well. We can never praise Him enough! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Laela (Feb 2, 2012)

This is true... can never praise God enough!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 2, 2012)

so am I (in that is)


----------



## Missy25 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello everyone I'm in.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 2, 2012)

This is such a wonderful inspiration.   Each of us praising God as One.  

Can't you just see our Father in Heaven with tears in His eyes full of joy over this?   He's thinking to Himself, 'They love me, they really do love me.'  

Yes indeed we do, love you.   We really do .     :heart2:


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm in. He inhabits the praises of His people.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Feb 2, 2012)

I am in...


----------



## ms.mimi (Feb 2, 2012)

IN!:reddancer:


----------



## Laela (Feb 3, 2012)

Just a reminder on the voting on times... the poll will close tomorrow, God's willing. We'll go with the 3 times each day and feel free to praise how often you are led to, at what times that work for you.

Psalms 34: 1 
_I bless the LORD at all times; his praise shall continually be in my mouth._




Wanted to also drop this great exposition on Psalms 34 by CH Spurgeon.


----------



## Laela (Feb 3, 2012)

EXPOSITION BY C.H. SPURGEON
PSALM 34:1-20

Provided by
Spurgeon Ministries
Bath Road Baptist Church

_*1. I bless the LORD at all times; his praise shall continually be in my mouth.*_

"Others may do what they please, and murmur, and complain, and be filled with dread and apprehension of the future; but I will bless the Lord at all times. I can always see something for which I ought to bless him. I can always see some good which will come out of blessing him. Therefore will I bless him at all times. And this," says the Psalmist, "I will not only do in my heart, but I will do it with my tongue. His praise shall continually be in my mouth," that others may hear it, that others may begin to praise him, *too, for murmuring is contagious*, and so, thank God, is praise; and one man may learn from another--take the catchword and the keyword out of another man's mouth, and then begin to praise God with him. "His praise shall continually be in my mouth." What a blessed mouthful! If some people had God's praises in their mouths, they would not so often have fault-finding with their fellow-men.

"If half the breath thus vainly spent" in finding fault with our fellow-Christians were spent in prayer and praise, how much happier, how much richer, we should be spiritually! "His praise shall continually be in my mouth."
_*
2. My soul shall make her boast in the LORD: the humble shall hear thereof and be glad.*_

Boasting is generally annoying. Even those that boast themselves cannot endure that other people should boast. But there is one kind of boasting that even the humble can bear to hear--nay they are glad to hear it. "The humble shall hear thereof, and be glad." That must be boasting in God--a holy glorying and extolling the Most High with words sought out with care that might magnify his blessed name. You will never exaggerate when you speak good things of God. It is not possible to do so. Try, dear brethren, and even boast in the Lord. There are many poor, trembling, doubting, humble souls that can hardly tell whether they are the Lord's people or not, and are half afraid whether they shall be delivered in the hour of trouble, that will become comforted when they hear you boasting. "The humble shall hear thereof, and be glad." "Why," says the humble soul, "God that helped that man can help me. He that brought him up through the deep waters, and landed him safely, can also take me through the river and through the sea, and give me final deliverance. My soul shall make her boast in the Lord. The humble shall hear thereof, and be glad."

_*3. O magnify the LORD with me, and let us exalt His name together.*_

He cannot do enough of it himself. He wants others to come in and help him. First, he charges his own heart with the weighty and blessed business of praising God, and then he invites all around to unite with him in the sacred effort. "Magnify the Lord with me. Let us exalt his name together."

_*4. I sought the LORD, and he heard me, and delivered me from all my fears.*_

That was David's testimony. That is mine. Brother, that is yours. Is it not? Sister, is not that yours too? Well, if you have such a blessed testimony, be sure to bear it. Often do you whisper it in the mourner's ear, "I sought the Lord, and he heard me." Tell it in the scoffer's ear. When he says, "There is no God," and that prayer is useless, say to him, "I sought the Lord, and he heard me, and delivered me from all my fears." It is a pity that such a sweet encouraging profitable testimony should be kept back. Be sure at all proper times to make it known. But it is not merely ourselves. There are others who can speak well of God.
_*
5. They looked unto him, and were lightened; and their faces were not ashamed.*_

And who were they? Why, all the people of God--the whole company of the saints in heaven, and the saints on earth. It can be said of them all, "They looked to him, and were lightened." As there is life in a look, so is there light in a look. Oh! you that looked to Christ and live, at first look to him again, if it is dark with you tonight, and speedily it shall be light round about you. "They looked unto him, and were lightened."

_*6. This poor man cried, and the LORD heard him, and saved him out of all his troubles.*_

Who was he? He was a poor man--any poor man--nothing very particular about him, but he was poor--a poor man. What did he do? He cried. That was the style of praying he adopted--as a child cries--the natural expression of pain. Poor man, he did not know how to pray a fine prayer, and he could not have preached you a sermon if you had given him a bishop's salary for it; but he cried. He could do that. You do not need to go to the Board School to learn how to cry. Any living child can cry. This poor man cried. What came of it? "The Lord heard him." I do not suppose anybody else did; or, if they did, they laughed at it. But it did not signify to him. The Lord heard him. And what came of that? He "saved him out of all his troubles." Oh! is there a poor man here tonight in trouble. Had he not better copy the example of this other poor man? Let him cry to the Lord about it. Let him come and bring his burdens before the great One who hears poor men's prayers. And, no doubt, that poor man lived to tell the same tale as he who wrote this verse. "This poor man cried, and the Lord heard and saved him out of all his troubles."

_*7. The angel of the LORD encampeth round about them that fear him and delivereth them.*_

It is no wonder, then, that they are delivered, for the angels are always handy. They are waiting round about God's people. Lo, they are not at a distance to fly swiftly and come for our rescue, but God has set a camp of angels round about all his people. Are we not royally attended? What a portion is ours! Many are they that be against us, but glorious are they that be for us, both in their number and their strength. But the text does not intend so much the angels, as one blessed, glorious, covenant angel--the angel of the Lord, the messenger of God. He it is that holds his camp hard by his people, and sends his messengers for their rescue in all times of difficulty.

*8. O taste and see that the LORD is good: blessed is the man that trusteth in him.*

That is the language of experience. Some of us have lived by trusting God for many years, and, instead of growing weary of it, we would invite others to do the same. Oh! taste and see that the Lord is good. You cannot know his goodness without tasting it. But there was never a soul yet that did taste of the goodness of the Lord but what could bear cheerful testimony that it was even so. "Oh! taste and see." Partake of it. Become practically acquainted with it. Trust God yourselves, and none of you shall ever have to complain of God. To your latest hour you will have to find fault with yourselves, but never once will you have to accuse God of changeableness, or of unfaithfulness, or even of forgetfulness. "Oh! taste and see that the Lord is good, for blessed is the man that trusteth in him."


----------



## Laela (Feb 3, 2012)

*9, 10. O fear the LORD, ye his saints: for there is no want to them that fear him. The young lions do lack, and suffer hunger: but they that seek the LORD shall not want any good thing.*

They are very strong, those young lions. They are fierce. They are rapacious. They are cunning. And yet they do lack and suffer hunger. And there are many men in this world that are very clever, strong in body, and active in mind. They say that they can take care of themselves, and perhaps they do appear to prosper; but we know that often those who are the most prosperous apparently are the most miserable of men. They are young lions, but they do lack and suffer hunger. But when a man's soul lives upon God, he may have very little of this world, but he will be perfectly content. He has learnt the secret of true happiness. He does not want any good things, for the things that he does not have he does not wish to have. He brings his mind down to his estate, if he cannot bring his estate to his mind. He is thankful to have a little spending money on the road, for his treasure is above. He likes to have the best things last, and so he is well content, if he has food and raiment, to urge on his way to the rest which remaineth for the people of God. "The young lions do lack and suffer hunger, but they that seek the Lord shall not want any good thing."

*11. Come, ye children.*

Ye that are beginning life--you that want to know where true happiness is found.

*11. Hearken unto me: I will teach you the fear of the LORD.*

It is that which you want to know, beyond everything else.

*12, 13. What man is he that desireth life, and loveth many days, that he may see good? Keep thy tongue from evil, and thy lips from speaking guile.*

He that can rule his tongue can rule his whole body. Alas! that unruly member destroys peace and happiness in thousands of cases. The tongue can no man tame, but the grace of God can tame it; and that man begins life with a prospect of happiness whose tongue has been tamed by grace.

*14. Depart from evil, and do good; seek peace, and pursue it.*

True happiness is found in true holiness. "Depart from evil." That is, do not go after it. But it is much more than that. Go away from it. Give it a wide berth. "Depart from evil." But be not satisfied with the negatives. It is not enough to say, "I do not do any evil," but do good. The only way to keep out the evil is to fill the soul full of good. We must be active in the cause of God, or Satan will soon lead us into sin. "Depart from evil and do good."

"Seek peace." Be of a quiet turn of mind. Be always ready to forgive. "Seek peace and pursue it." That is, when it runs away, run after it. Make up your mind that you will have it. There are some that seek quarrels. There are some that seek revenge. As for you, seek peace and pursue it.

*15. The eyes of the LORD are upon the righteous, and his ears are open unto their cry.*

God is all eye and all ear, and all his eye and all his ear are for his people. Are you distressed in heart? God sees your distress. Are you crying in secret in the bitterness of your soul? God hears your cry. You are not alone. O lonely spirit, broken spirit, be not dismayed; be not given to despair. God is with you. If he sees nothing else, he will see you. "The eyes of the Lord are upon the righteous." And if he hears no one else in the world, he will hear you. "His ears are open to their cry."
*
16. The face of the LORD is against them that do evil, to cut off the remembrance of them from the earth.*

You know what we say sometimes. "I set my face against such a thing as that." Now God sets his face against them that do evil. You will come to an end, my friend. Your happiness, like a bubble painted with rainbow colours, may be the object of foolish desires; but in a little while it will burst and be gone, as the bubble is, and there will be nothing left of you. Even your remembrance will be wiped out from the face of the earth. What numbers of books have been written against God of which you could not get a copy now, except you went to a museum! What numbers of men have lived that have been scoffers; and they have had great names amongst the circles of unbelievers, but they are quite forgotten now! But the Christian Church treasures up names of poor, simple-hearted Christian men and women--treasures them up like jewels, and their fame is fresh after hundreds of years.

*17. The righteous cry, and the LORD heareth, and delivereth them out of all their troubles.*

That is how we live, if you want to know. God makes us righteous, and then we cry. We often praise him. We desire to have our mouth full of it. But we cry as well, and whenever we cry God hears, and our troubles are removed.

*18. The LORD is nigh unto them that are of a broken heart; and saveth such as be of a contrite spirit.*

Are you here tonight, poor weeping Mary? Are you here, broken- hearted, troubled sinner? Are you here? Are you seeking the Lord? Do not seek him any longer. You have got him. Read the text, "The Lord is nigh unto them that are of a broken heart." He is with you now. Speak to him; cry to him; trust him. You shall find deliverance this night.

*19. Many are the afflictions of the righteous:*

You should hear some of them talk, and you would soon know that; for I know some of the righteous that seldom talk of anything else. "Oh! for badness of trade!" They have been losing money--oh! ever since I knew them. They had not any when they started, but they have gone on losing money every year; and I believe they always will. And they always have pains of body. The weather is so bad. And they always have ungrateful friends. And the church they belong to is not up to the mark. Indeed, there is nothing around them that is right. "Many are the afflictions of the righteous."

Well now, dear brethren, as that is recorded in God's Word, and as most of us have a pretty good acquaintance with that subject, I do not think that it is necessary for all of us to insist upon it every day. Could not we go on to the next part of the verse? "Many are the afflictions of the righteous," but-- but--
*
19. But the LORD delivereth him out of the them all.*

Not out of some of the, but out of them all, however numerous they may be.

_*20. He keepeth all his bones: not one of them is broken*_.

He sustains no real injury. He gets flesh-wounds and bruises, but his bones are not broken. That is to say, the substantial part of his nature is well kept and preserved.


----------



## SummerSolstice (Feb 3, 2012)

joining in with my praise team


----------



## LoveisYou (Feb 3, 2012)

Amen! This is awesome psalm 150 comes to mind.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm in! :reddancer:


----------



## sidney (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm in too!  **Gets tambourine**


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the tag!!!!!


----------



## gn1g (Feb 3, 2012)

I am IN!  Hallelujuah


----------



## sassy2011 (Feb 3, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## foxee (Feb 3, 2012)

Sign me up!


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Feb 3, 2012)

Looking forward to getting my praise on.


----------



## Lola28 (Feb 3, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## amwcah (Feb 3, 2012)

I am totally in!


----------



## Iammoney (Feb 3, 2012)

im in thanks for tagging me


----------



## ebsalita (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for the tag- yes I'm in!    God just loves it when we take time to consider how magnificent, merciful, marvellous and mighty he is and praise him with our hearts.

I will just warn I'm in the UK, so our timings won't always be compatible as I'm 5 or so hours ahead of most of you, but I'll do my best to join in as much as I can.


----------



## SummerSolstice (Feb 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHC1w2WKfgU


----------



## Laela (Feb 4, 2012)

^^ wonderful praise/worship song, chica..thank you for posting it.  Here's another wonderful song... stay blessed!

Let the Weight of Your Glory


----------



## mst1908 (Feb 4, 2012)

Im in! Thanks for the tag.


----------



## jturner7156 (Feb 4, 2012)

I choose 7am...I will set a reminder on my phone


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm in...I'm in!!!!!!!


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (Feb 4, 2012)

Hallelujaaaaaaaaaahhhhh!!!


----------



## it_comes_naturally (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm in....


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Feb 4, 2012)

Rejoice in the Lord, you righteous,
and give thanks to his holy name!—Psalm 97:12


----------



## Elnahna (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the tag @ Laela, I didn't see this thread.   I'm in too..


----------



## amwcah (Feb 5, 2012)

Laela

For clarification, what are the prayer times?


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Feb 5, 2012)

In the world there's something called Murphy's Law that typically states, "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong". That sums up my morning in a nut shell last week I played hooky from church (I'm a work in progress) and it's amazing that even the little one who's almost 5 got up six o'clock to get ready for a family outing to Sawgrass Mall. I was in such a good mood I got up early sat on my patio and did my praise in worship, immediately afterwards things went wrong the dishwasher died but not before it left a gruesome crime scene of at least 5 gallons of water on the kitchen floor.  

The little one could not find anything to wear, and yes, I made her go in her PJ's, the little ones mother burned a hole in the suit I was wearing, the devil was certainly busy. The one person my father who appeared to be cooperating decided at the last minute after being ready over an hour that he need to return to the bathroom to shave his beard and give his self a haircut (let's just say that his got a partial which made him look like a cartoon character).

A million other things appeared to be going wrong as well but I herded my motley crew into the car because I told them come hell or high water that we were going to church and they would get breakfast on the way home because the best place to starve to death would be at the church. Well the car would not start so we caught the bus and had a half hour walk to the church we got their dusty and tired  and me with a tell tale iron designer mark on my suit because I did not have time to change. This was only day 1 and I cannot wait to continue the enemy must know that I am about to receive a major breakthrough.




*But an hour is coming, and now is, when the true worshipers shall worship the Father in spirit and truth; for such people the Father seeks to be His worshipers. God is spirit, and those who worship Him must worship in spirit and truth. -- John 4:23, 24*


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 5, 2012)

Father we thank you for the gift of 'You' and the gift of Your Presence

You are welcomed to be right here among us and within our hearts with 

Your fullness of joy and Your love everlasting... 

Father God, You are here in this forum in Jesus' Name, Amen...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aq8P5i9U7-g&feature=endscreen&NR=1


----------



## Laela (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi @amwcah/ everyone!  Praise the Lord...

I apologize for the delay..today is Day 1 of the Praise Challenge. Based on the poll, the Praise times are:

6 AM 
7 AM
12 Noon
3 PM
8 PM
  
We will praise for five minutes; feel free to participate during any of those times . I enjoyed praising God at noon today; I'm sure others did as well.  

ALL are welcome to participate and to post /share as you are led to. WE all are the Praise Team  


The Prayer Line is separate..the line is open for prayer requests  every Tuesday and Thursday... 
Prayer Warriors: Shimmie/Health&Hair28/TraciChanel

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=580975


 _*ETA: afternoon/evening times added*_





amwcah said:


> @Laela
> 
> For clarification, what are the prayer times?


----------



## Laela (Feb 5, 2012)

Exodus 3:14:
_And God said unto Moses, I  AM THAT I AM: and he said, Thus shalt thou say unto the children of  Israel, I AM hath sent me unto you._

He Is...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 5, 2012)

Laela I know there weren't many votes for 3 o'clock is it okay with you if i take that time...


----------



## Laela (Feb 5, 2012)

^^My apologies everyone. I believe I messed up with setting the poll because I didn't get to add multiple choice to afford more options. It would make sense to have a morning, an afternoon and evening time  No problema, adding 3PM and 8PM. I'll join you and whoever else can join in at those times as well !


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 6, 2012)

don't forget the sisters in the different time zones, I think we have two in London (5 hrs ahead)


----------



## Iammoney (Feb 6, 2012)

Good Morning Ladies.  Today is the day the Lor has made I will rejoice and be glad in it.  Alleluia.  God is so awesome to allow such an outlet to be presented to us. I'm so happy and grateful for this becuase for the past couple of months I've felt disconnected from the Lord because of anxiety,depresion etc... And with this opportunity I feel that I can rekindle what was lost and develop a closer walk with God.  Truth be told I have for a long time wanted to have the same experience Moses had with God were he spoke to God face to face.  How awesome is that !!!!! Thank you so much for this great chance and for including me I'm so glad.
This is my question the number that was posted in the other thread is that # we call to give ? And that. EST ? Please bare with me. Can someone clarify for me please thank you


----------



## Laela (Feb 6, 2012)

blqlady... good morning! Yes..it is a great day, that the Lord has made. I rejoice with you 

That is the phone number for the CF Prayer Line, yes. Shimmie updates the first post constantly and the time is EST. I hope you're able to call in Tuesday..the prayers sessions are always welcoming and you can feel God's presence on the line. 

Blessings your way.... and enjoy your day, chica!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 6, 2012)

*Your Great Name*

_by Amy Grant_

_Lost are saved, find their way 
At the sound of Your great name 
All condemned, feel no shame 
At the sound of Your great name 

Every fear has no place 
At the sound of Your great name 
The enemy, he has to leave 
At the sound of Your great name 

Jesus, Worthy is the Lamb that was slain for us 
Son of God and Man 
You are high and lifted up, that all the world 
Will praise Your great name 

All the weak find their strength 
At the sound of Your great name 
Hungry souls receive grace 
At the sound of Your great name 

The fatherless, they find their rest 
At the sound of Your great name 
Sick are healed and the dead are raised 
At the sound of Your great name 

Jesus, Worthy is the Lamb that was slain for us 
Son of God and Man 
You are high and lifted up, that all the world 
Will praise Your great name, oh, Your great name 

Redeemer, My Healer, Lord Almighty 
My Savior, Defender, You are my King 
Redeemer, My Healer, Lord Almighty 
My Savior, Defender, You are my King 

Jesus, the name of Jesus 
You are high and lifted up and all the world 
Will praise Your great name 

*Jesus, Worthy is the Lamb that was slain for us 
Son of God and Man 
You are high and lifted up, all the world 
Will praise Your great name 
Your great name, Your great name 
Jesus, Jesus, Jesus, Jesus*_

_Amein ... :Rose:_


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 6, 2012)

I was truly blessed this morning (6am).  I always get up early and pray and study, but knowing that my other sisters were doing this at the same time, made me smile and I really got blessed!

Love this..thanks, sis for starting this thread!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 6, 2012)

Revelation 7:12
Saying, Amen: Blessing, and glory, and wisdom, and thanksgiving, and honour, and power, and might, be unto our God for ever and ever. Amen.


----------



## Laela (Feb 6, 2012)

YW sis!  That's what kept me going this morning, too...knowing we're praising at the same time... It'll only get better! Praise Him!!





Nice & Wavy said:


> I was truly blessed this morning (6am).  I always get up early and pray and study, but knowing that my other sisters were doing this at the same time, made me smile and I really got blessed!
> 
> Love this..thanks, sis for starting this thread!


----------



## Iammoney (Feb 6, 2012)

ok let me see if i understand this we are to praise God at those times oh ok i thought we were going to call the number and pray and praise. ok im sorry. we are to pray on our owns but in essence we are praying together.


----------



## foxee (Feb 7, 2012)

Got my praise on this morning at 6:00 AM.  Have a blessed day, ladies.


----------



## Laela (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder of the time difference, I meant to address that. 

Just a reminder, the Praise times are: 

6 AM EST in US  (11 AM in UK)

7 AM EST in US  (Noon in UK)

12 Noon EST in US (5PM in UK)

3 PM EST in US (8 PM in UK)

8 PM EST in US  (1 AM in UK)



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> don't forget the sisters in the different time zones, I think we have two in London (5 hrs ahead)




No worries... 



blqlady said:


> ok let me see if i understand this we are to praise God at those times oh ok i thought we were going to call the number and pray and praise. ok im sorry. we are to pray on our owns but in essence we are praying together.





I woke up a bit after 6 AM but had you ladies in mind this morning. 8 AM was great, even though it's not on the schedule. I'll join in at noon ! Have a blessed day as well....


foxee said:


> Got my praise on this morning at 6:00 AM.  Have a blessed day, ladies.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 7, 2012)

Laela, May I post this now?   I'll be in a staff meeting at 12 noon.  I will still be in prayer/praise mode during the meeting.   I wanted to share this.

Father, thank you so much for Psalm 51... the prayer of repentence.  If nothing shows your great measure of love for us, this prayer of King David, surely does.     It shows us that no matter how great our sins, if we just come to you with a repentance heart, asking for your forgiveness, you never refuse us.   You embrace us still as your beloved child, comforting our tears of repentence.   

You have mercy on us, according to the MULTITUDE of your tender mercies.  

Thank you Father, for this Prayer which brings us back to you... Thank for forgiving me, a sinner.   :heart2:

*Psalm 51* 

Have mercy upon me, O God, according to thy lovingkindness: according unto the multitude of thy tender mercies blot out my transgressions. 

 Wash me throughly from mine iniquity, and cleanse me from my sin. 

 For I acknowledge my transgressions: and my sin is ever before me. 

 Against thee, thee only, have I sinned, and done this evil in thy sight: that thou mightest be justified when thou speakest, and be clear when thou judgest. 

 Behold, I was shapen in iniquity; and in sin did my mother conceive me. 

 Behold, thou desirest truth in the inward parts: and in the hidden part thou shalt make me to know wisdom. 

 Purge me with hyssop, and I shall be clean: wash me, and I shall be whiter than snow. 

 Make me to hear joy and gladness; that the bones which thou hast broken may rejoice. 

 Hide thy face from my sins, and blot out all mine iniquities. 

 Create in me a clean heart, O God; and renew a right spirit within me. 

 Cast me not away from thy presence; and take not thy holy spirit from me. 

 Restore unto me the joy of thy salvation; and uphold me with thy free spirit. 

 Then will I teach transgressors thy ways; and sinners shall be converted unto thee. 

 Deliver me from bloodguiltiness, O God, thou God of my salvation: and my tongue shall sing aloud of thy righteousness. 

 O Lord, open thou my lips; and my mouth shall shew forth thy praise. 

 For thou desirest not sacrifice; else would I give it: thou delightest not in burnt offering. 

 The sacrifices of God are a broken spirit: a broken and a contrite heart, O God, thou wilt not despise. 

 Do good in thy good pleasure unto Zion: build thou the walls of Jerusalem. 

 Then shalt thou be pleased with the sacrifices of righteousness, with burnt offering and whole burnt offering: then shall they offer bullocks upon thine 
Altar.  

_Selah.. _


----------



## gn1g (Feb 7, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Laela, May I post this now? I'll be in a staff meeting at 12 noon. I will still be in prayer/praise mode during the meeting. I wanted to share this.
> 
> Father, thank you so much for Psalm 51... the prayer of repentence. If nothing shows your great measure of love for us, this prayer of King David, surely does. It shows us that no matter how great our sins, if we just come to you with a repentance heart, asking for your forgiveness, you never refuse us. You embrace us still as your beloved child, comforting our tears of repentence.
> 
> ...


 
Amazing, I read this at 4am this morning.  An awesome Psalms, I though if 
 the Lord washes me I am clean!  and yes his mercies are tender.  My God, My God how he loves us.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 7, 2012)

Ps 7:17 
17 I will praise the LORD according to his righteousness: and will sing praise to the name of the LORD most high.   (KJV) 

Ps 9:1 
1 I will praise thee, O LORD, with my whole heart; I will shew forth all thy marvellous works.   (KJV) 

Ps 9:2 
2 I will be glad and rejoice in thee: I will sing praise to thy name, O thou most High.   (KJV) 

Ps 9:14 
14 That I may shew forth all thy praise in the gates of the daughter of Zion: I will rejoice in thy salvation.   (KJV) 

Ps 21:13 
13 Be thou exalted, LORD, in thine own strength: so will we sing and praise thy power.   (KJV) 

Ps 22:22 
22 I will declare thy name unto my brethren: in the midst of the congregation will I praise thee.   (KJV) 

Ps 22:23 
23 Ye that fear the LORD, praise him; all ye the seed of Jacob, glorify him; and fear him, all ye the seed of Israel.   (KJV) 

Ps 22:25 
25 My praise shall be of thee in the great congregation: I will pay my vows before them that fear him.   (KJV) 

Ps 22:26 
26 The meek shall eat and be satisfied: they shall praise the LORD that seek him: your heart shall live for ever.   (KJV) 

Ps 28:7 
7 The LORD is my strength and my shield; my heart trusted in him, and I am helped: therefore my heart greatly rejoiceth; and with my song will I praise him.   (KJV)


----------



## InVue (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow how did I miss this thread...Thanks for the invite Laela. I'm definitely in...getting my praise on.


----------



## it_comes_naturally (Feb 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VMAdu-HKQ8


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh come, let us sing to the Lord!
Let us shout joyfully to the Rock of our salvation.
2 Let us come before His presence with thanksgiving;
Let us shout joyfully to Him with psalms.
3 For the Lord _is_ the great God,
And the great King above all gods.
4 In His hand _are_ the deep places of the earth;
The heights of the hills _are_ His also.
5 The sea _is_ His, for He made it;
And His hands formed the dry _land._
6 Oh come, let us worship and bow down;
Let us kneel before the Lord our Maker.
7 For He _is_ our God,
And we _are_ the people of His pasture,
And the sheep of His hand.
Psalm 95:1-7


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 8, 2012)

*"Beautiful of Heaven"

by Charlie Hall*

_O beautiful of Heaven
O sovereign God transcendent
There is no one more majestic, mysterious
There is no one more magnificent

There is no other God but You
There is no other more beautiful
There is no other God but You
There is no other more beautiful

So set my mind upon You wholly
Peel my fingers from the earthly, yeah
Inject boldness in my confession
As I proclaim this awesome truth, hey

There is no other God but You
There is no other more beautiful
There is no other God but You
There is no other more beautiful

Holy God, fire of love
Come O torch, burn me up
Take my life, my offering
'Til I am lost in the King of kings

Holy God, fire of love
Come O torch, burn me up
Take my life, my offering
'Til I am lost in the King of kings

There is no other God but You
There is no other more beautiful
There is no other God but You
There is no other more beautiful

There is no other God but You
There is no other more beautiful
There is no other God but You
There is no other more beautiful
More beautiful, more beautiful, beautiful

'Til I am lost in the King of kings
Take my life, my offering
'Til I am lost in the King of kings
Take my life, my offering
'Til I am lost in You King of kings
Here is my life, here is my life_

-------------

Praise God, Lord  you  truly are the Beautiful One of Heaven and here within our hearts who love and praise you, here on earth.   

Amen and Amen.


----------



## Laela (Feb 8, 2012)

Sharing this lovely Kenyan song...though it's in another language, it's a song that praises God (Psalms 34)

*Dunda*, by Jeromarsh

I enjoyed praise this morning...there are times we just need to give God praise, despite our circumstance. Praise confuses the enemy and fortifies our souls.

*Praise brings God’s presence.*
_But thou art holy, O thou that inhabits the praises of Israel_ (Psalm 22:3).

*God’s presence brings joy.*
_In thy presence is fullness of joy; at thy right hand there are pleasures for evermore_ (Psalm 16:11).

*The joy of the Lord is our strength*.
For the joy of the Lord is your strength. (Nehemiah 8:10).


----------



## InVue (Feb 9, 2012)

*Praise God!*

Give all to God! Remember yet 
That God gave all to you 
Whatever you are or have, the debt 
to Him is justly due.

Give all to God. He is the spring
Of all you most admire,
The source of every glorious thing
That human hearts desire
The hope for which you've learned to live,
The friends for whom you pray.

If God should ask, oh, gladly give!
And trust Him to repay.

*Praise God!*


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 9, 2012)

The Throne Room 

:welcome3:  'All' to bow down and worship Jesus', Our Lord. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=NVpw08eppvs


_


Welcome to the Throne Room
Welcome to the place where it all got started
Bow down in His presence and worship Him

Welcome to the Throne Room
Beyond the veil only those who know and love Him
Come boldly before His throne

And cry holy, holy, holy, holy
Cry out holy, holy, holy
Lord God Almighty
Which was, and is, and is to come

Welcome to the Throne Room
Welcome to the place where He shows His face
Oh, worship in spirit and in truth

Welcome to the Throne Room
Welcome to the place where it all got started
Bow down (bow down)

And cry holy, holy, holy, holy
Cry out holy, holy, holy
Lord God Almighty
Which was, and is, and is to come

Welcome to .... the Throne Room



by CeCe Winans_


I love the Lord, He heard my cry, it reached even into His Temple...


----------



## it_comes_naturally (Feb 9, 2012)

Blessed be the name of the Lord!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eH94ZOaOovg


----------



## Laela (Feb 9, 2012)

Love this!




Shimmie said:


> The Throne Room
> 
> :welcome3:  'All' to bow down and worship Jesus', Our Lord.
> 
> ...


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Feb 9, 2012)

"O Come, let us sing unto the Lord: let us make a joyful noise to the rock of our salvation. Let us come before his presence with thanksgiving, and make a joyful noise unto him with psalms. For the Lord is a great God, and a great King above all gods" (Ps. 95:1-3). 

"O come, let us worship and bow down: let us kneel before the Lord our maker" (Ps. 95:6). 

"Whoso offereth praise glorifieth me: and to him that ordereth his conversation aright will I show the salvation of God" (Ps. 50:23). 

"O sing unto the Lord a new song: sing unto the Lord, all the earth. Sing unto the Lord, bless his name; show forth his salvation from day to day. Declare his glory among the heathen, his wonders among all people. For the Lord is great, and greatly to be praised: he is to be feared above all gods" (Ps. 96:1-4).


----------



## TraciChanel (Feb 10, 2012)

Can't Stop Praising His Name!!! (Call Him Up).  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjqiIY8Fze4&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Lyrics:
If you confess the Lord, call Him up
If you confess the Lord, call Him up
If you confess the Lord, call Him up
If you confess the Lord, call Him up
If you believe on the Father, the Son, and the Holy Ghost
Call Him up, and tell Him what you want

(Bridge)

Delight thyself in the Lord
And He will give you the desires of your heart
Even though sometimes we stumble
Even though sometimes we fall
Call Him up, and tell Him what you want

(Verse 2)

When darkness comes your way, call Him up
He'll brighten up your day, call Him up
When darkness comes your way, call Him up
He'll brighten up your day, call Him up
If you believe on the Father, the Son, and the Holy Ghost
Call Him up, and tell Him what you want

(Chorus)

Can't stop praising His name
I just can't stop praising His name
I just can't stop praising His name
Jesus

(Vamp)

Jesus
Hallelujah Jesus
Praising His name

(End)

Can't stop praising His name
I just can't stop praising His name
I just can't stop praising His name
Jesus 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## InVue (Feb 10, 2012)

TraciChanel *I love that song!*

*How blessed is God!*
And what a blessing he is!
He's the Father of our Lord, Jesus Christ, and takes us to the high places of blessing in him.
Long before he laid down earth's foundations, he had us in mind, had settled on us as the focus of his love.

*How blessed is God!
And what a blessing He is!*


----------



## Laela (Feb 10, 2012)

Let's hold on to God's unchanging Hand as we seek His Face.. stay encouraged... don't look down as the waters churn, but stay focused on Jesus, the One who Saves.

*Praise you in the Storm*


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 10, 2012)

Revelation 4:
11“You are worthy, our Lord and God,

to receive glory and honor and power,

for you created all things,

and by your will they were created

and have their being.”


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 11, 2012)

Praise is what I do 
When I want to be close to You,
I lift my hands in praise.
Praise is who I am, 
I will praise Him while I can.
I'll bless Him at all times.

Chorus
I vow to praise You
Through the good and the bad.
I'll praise You,
Whether happy or sad.
I'll praise You 

(this is my testimony)
In all that I go through,
(somebody said why) 
Because praise is what I do,
Cause I owe it all to You.


​


----------



## InVue (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice & Wavy I love that song too...


You, know, sometimes in life, situations are going to occur where you may look to the left or the right and you can't find any answers and you can't find anybody to help you but I'm reminded of the Word that says they that wait upon the Lord, He shall renew their strength. They shall mount up on wings as eagles. They shall run and not be weary. They shall walk and not faint. Come on. You've got to learn how to wait.

I don't mind waiting.
I don't mind waiting.
I don't mind waiting, on You Lord.
I don't mind waiting.
I don't mind waiting.
I don't mind waiting, on You Lord.

I don't mind waiting. (I don't mind)
I don't mind waiting. (I'm gonna wait on)
I don't mind waiting, on You Lord.
(on You Lord) (I don't mind)
I don't mind waiting. (Because I know He'll come after awhile)
I don't mind waiting. (So, I don't mind no)
I don't mind waiting, on You Lord. (I'll wait on You Lord)

I don't mind waiting. (I don't mind)
I don't mind waiting. (I will wait on you)
I don't mind waiting, on You Lord.
(I'm waiting right here because I know You'll come)
I don't mind waiting. (Yes, I will, Yes, I will I'll wait on you)
I don't mind waiting. 
I don't mind waiting, on You Lord.
(Yes, I'll learn to wait.)

I don't mind waiting. (I don't mind waiting)
I don't mind waiting. (I'll wait on You Jesus, waiting)
I don't mind waiting, on the Lord. (Yes!)
I don't mind waiting.
I don't mind waiting. (waiting)
I don't mind waiting, on the Lord. (with choir)

I don't mind waiting. (It's a long way)
I don't mind waiting. (I'm gonna wait on you, Jesus)
I don't mind waiting, on You Lord. (ooohh)
I don't mind waiting. (ooohh)
I don't mind waiting. (I don't mind waiting)
I don't mind waiting, on You Lord. (I don't mind waiting, waiting, waiting, waiting, waiting, waiting, waiting, waiting, waiting.)

I don't mind waiting. (I don't mind, You are God, it don't matter, I'll wait on You Lord.)
I don't mind waiting.
I don't mind waiting, on You Lord.
I don't mind waiting.
I don't mind waiting. (I don't mind waiting, it's a privilege, it is an honor to wait on You)
I don't mind waitinig, on You Lord.

I don't mind waiting. (No, I don't mind)
I don't mind waiting. (Waiting)
I don't mind waiting, on You Lord. (I don't mind waiting, on You Lord)
I don't mind waiting. (yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah)
I don't mind waiting. (Hold on, wait)
I don't mind waitinig, on You Lord. (on You Lord, yeah!)

I don't mind waiting. (So good, I don't mind waiting, no I don't mind)
I don't mind waiting. 
I don't mind waiting, on You Lord. (On You Lord)
I don't mind waiting.
I don't mind waiting. (Don't mind, yeah)
I don't mind waiting, on the Lord. (Hold on!)
I don't mind waiting, on the Lord. (I don't mind, I don't mind, waiting)
I don't mind waiting, on the Lord. (end in unison)


----------



## Laela (Feb 12, 2012)

*John 12:15*
_Fear not, daughter of Zion: behold, your King comes, sitting on a donkey's colt_.


----------



## InVue (Feb 13, 2012)

I've strolled, with You, down valleys, deep, and there drunk for Your fountains *pure*.

I've climbed, with You, high mountain peaks and always found Your ways were *sure*.

*My God, You are so good*!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 13, 2012)

Praise the Lord!
Praise God in his sanctuary;
praise him in his mighty heavens!
Praise him for his mighty deeds;
praise him according to his excellent greatness! 

Praise him with trumpet sound;
praise him with lute and harp!
Praise him with tambourine and dance;
praise him with strings and pipe!
Praise him with sounding cymbals;
praise him with loud clashing cymbals!
Let everything that has breath praise the Lord!
Praise the Lord!—Psalm 150:1-6


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 15, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auiiX7L-As4&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 15, 2012)

Revelation 7:
10And they cried out in a loud voice:

“Salvation belongs to our God,

who sits on the throne,

and to the Lamb.” 

11All the angels were standing around the throne and around the elders and the four living creatures. They fell down on their faces before the throne and worshiped God, 12saying:

“Amen!

Praise and glory

and wisdom and thanks and honor

and power and strength

be to our God for ever and ever.

Amen!”


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 15, 2012)

Psalm 107:19-22 

Then they cry unto the LORD in their trouble, and he saveth them out of their distresses. 

He sent his word, and healed them, and delivered them from their destructions. 

_Oh that men would praise the LORD for his goodness, and for his wonderful works to the children of men! 

And let them sacrifice the sacrifices of thanksgiving, and declare his works with rejoicing._

:Rose:   :Rose:   :Rose:  

O' Father O' how we praise you for all of your goodness and your wonderful works to us, the children of men, whom you have chosen as your children. 

In Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.


----------



## InVue (Feb 15, 2012)

*God of Power and Might*

All earth proclaims Your greatness, Lord God of power and might. 
Be Thou our inspiration each live-long day and night.

You made us all to praise You, to offer You our love. 
You see our thoughts and actions from Your bright throne above.

You made the seas and rivers, the deep blue sky.
The earth and all its treasures the stars that shine on high.

*All earth proclaims Your greatness, Lord God of power and might. 
Be Thou our inspiration each live-long day and night.*


----------



## Laela (Feb 15, 2012)

***PRAISE BREAK****

If anyone plans to praise tomorrow.... you're welcome to join in at noon, if you're able to. To God be the glory!!


----------



## Laela (Feb 16, 2012)

Abdijz, Alicialynn86, BeautifulFlower, blazingthru, blqlady, Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll, brg240, crlsweetie912, Dak, divya, dontspeakdefeat, ebsalita, Elnahna, foxee, gn1g, GoddessMaker, hanna_light, HeChangedMyName, @Highly_Favored8, humility1990, Ithacagurl, jturner7156, LilMissSunshine, LoveisYou, makeupgirl, MissPee, Shimmie, Nice & Wavy, InVue, BostonMaria, nathansgirl1908, super_SWEET, SummerSolstice, @g1ng, Health&hair28, it_comes_naturally, Lola28, Msmchy, InVue, BrandNew, tyrablu, Iwanthealthyhair67, Supergirl, Sashaa08, TraciChannel, Crucible, Sharpened, Guitarhero, sidney, ms.mimi, foxee, loolalooh, amwcah, janiebaby, mst1908, BostonMaria, p31woman, Missy25, sassy2011, nicola.kirwan, Maracujá, Brooke, silenttullip, janeemat, DreamLife, MotionThickness, alwaysinchrist, Honi, BreeNique, ccd, nerdography, Brighteyes35, Coffee, MarriageMaterial, PG480, Pooks, Sarophina, Loving, yodie, fifi134, Choclatcotton, @la_mosca, Sheriberi, CoilyFields, misskane, songbird8, DaiseeDay, LittleGoldenLamb, Shimmie


I pray you're all able to join in for the 5 minutes of PRAISE today at Noon! Whether you'll be in your office, on the bus, the train, in the restroom...anywhere and you're able praise in your own way....

Get REeeeeaddddaaaayyy!


 http://gifsoup.com/


----------



## Honi (Feb 16, 2012)

ha! Lemme get ready


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 16, 2012)

I'll be there ...praise the living God!


----------



## foxee (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder Laela!


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Feb 16, 2012)

I will be ready. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BrandNew (Feb 16, 2012)

Ready, ready!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Feb 16, 2012)

Def will be after this morning..


----------



## janiebaby (Feb 16, 2012)

Yes!!! I got my praise in


----------



## foxee (Feb 16, 2012)

^Me too!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 16, 2012)

I did too ....


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for sending the notification.  I got my praise in as well


----------



## InVue (Feb 16, 2012)

Checking in will definitely be getting mine in as well. Thanks for the tag!


----------



## SummerSolstice (Feb 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhFauQ-9nhY
Hallelujah Yahweh!


----------



## Elnahna (Feb 16, 2012)

*Hillsong Music Australia - "I Will Love"*








I will love You Lord my strength
I belong to You
I will bless You while I live
And I will lift my hands up in your name

Jesus, You alone are worthy
You alone are worthy
Name above every name
Lord Jesus, You alone are worthy
You alone are worthy
Jesus the Lamb that was slain

Nailed to the cross for me
Died and rose again
You redeemed me to the Father by Your blood
You cleansed me from all sin


----------



## BreeNique (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm a bit late, but it's about
to
go
down.

Thank you for this challenge!!!


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the tag and this challenge!


----------



## janeemat (Feb 16, 2012)

A little late but thanks for tagging me. Just finished praising HIM!


----------



## BrandNew (Feb 16, 2012)

http://youtu.be/p0RFhY3ftac

I vow to praise You, through the good and the bad, I'll praise You whether happy or sad. I'll praise You in all that I go through because praise is what I do and I owe it all to You! Hallelujah!


----------



## InVue (Feb 16, 2012)

*Nobody But Jesus*
by Vanessa Bell-Armstrong

Who was the one
When I didn't know my name
Before I was born
He loved me just the same

Who was the one 
Who took me by my hand
And kept me from all danger
The way a father can

Who was the one
To lead me along the way
When I didn't know 
The path for me to take

Nobody but Jesus


Praise was wonderful! Thank you Jesus, I sure needed that...


----------



## Sashaa08 (Feb 16, 2012)

I didn't see the message until after noon my time but I was actually worshiping and listening to gospel at noon anyway so I was with you all in spirit!!


----------



## CoilyFields (Feb 16, 2012)

Missed the time but I know its never too late! Bout to get my praise in!!!


----------



## Bb92 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the tag, just finished praising!


----------



## ccd (Feb 16, 2012)

Ahhh thank YOU!!!!XOXOXOX


----------



## DreamLife (Feb 16, 2012)

So even though I've been on the forum today I just saw this mention...and I starting praying and praising at 11:45 this morning when I woke up (worked a late shift last night). Thanks for the mention...I'm going to continue even though I'm late with this challenge.


----------



## Laela (Feb 17, 2012)

That's right CoilyFields, janeemat ... it's never too late .. glad you're all able to join in this challenge... please remember Noon today 

*1 Thess 5:18*
_In every thing give thanks: for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus concerning you._


----------



## janeemat (Feb 17, 2012)

Gotcha!  Ready to get my praise in!


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh give thanks to the Lord; call upon his name;
make known his deeds among the peoples!
Sing to him, sing praises to him;
tell of all his wondrous works! 
Psalm 105:1-2


----------



## InVue (Feb 17, 2012)

Praising God for the blessings I received on yesterday. I believe it came from that good on fashion praise at noon and prayers of His people. *God is Good All The Time!*


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm still praising at 3:00 I just can't always get on here at that particular time...


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 17, 2012)

Father ... All praises unto you for being who you are... 

GOD!


----------



## BrandNew (Feb 18, 2012)

Praising at midnight, He's been so faithful. Thank you Lord!!!


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 18, 2012)

*Psalm 84*

_How lovely is Your tabernacle,
O Lord of hosts!
2 My soul longs, yes, even faints
For the courts of the Lord;
My heart and my flesh cry out for the living God.

3 Even the sparrow has found a home,
And the swallow a nest for herself,
Where she may lay her young—
Even Your altars, O Lord of hosts,
*My King and my God.*
4 Blessed are those who dwell in Your house;
They will still be praising You. Selah

5 Blessed is the man whose strength is in You,
Whose heart is set on pilgrimage.
6 As they pass through the Valley of Baca,
They make it a spring;
The rain also covers it with pools.
7 They go from strength to strength;
Each one appears before God in Zion.*

8 O Lord God of hosts, hear my prayer;
Give ear, O God of Jacob! Selah
9 O God, behold our shield,
And look upon the face of Your anointed.

10 For a day in Your courts is better than a thousand.
I would rather be a doorkeeper in the house of my God
Than dwell in the tents of wickedness.
11 For the Lord God is a sun and shield;
The Lord will give grace and glory;
No good thing will He withhold
From those who walk uprightly.

12 O Lord of hosts,
Blessed is the man who trusts in You!*_


----------



## sidney (Feb 18, 2012)

We've come to praise him -Joe Pace

We've come to praise Him.
We've come to lift Him up.
We've come to praise Him.
We've come to lift the Savior up.

We've come to praise Him.
We've come to lift Him up.
We've come to praise Him.
We've come to lift Him up.

Magnify the Lord with me.
Magnify the Lord with me;
we've come to praise Him,
we've come to praise Him, praise Him, praise Him now.

Bridge:
Magnificent, righteous and so holy
is His name, is His name;
we've come to bless His name.

Chorus 2:
We've come to praise Him.
We've come to lift Him up.
We've come to praise Him.
We've come to lift the Savior up.

We've come to praise Him.
We've come to lift Him up.
We've come to praise Him.
We've come to lift Him up.

Magnify the Lord with me.
Magnify the Lord with me;
(repeat as desired)

We've come to praise Him,
we've come to praise Him, praise Him, praise Him now.

Bridge

Vamp 1:
Praise Him, praise Him.

Vamp 2:
(I've come to clap my hands) my hands,
(I've come to stomp my feet) my feet.
(I've come to lift Him up) Him up,
(I've come to praise His) His name.

(I've come to shout for joy) for joy.
(I've come to shout for joy) for joy.
(I've come to lift Him up) Him up.


----------



## sidney (Feb 18, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> *Psalm 84*
> 
> _How lovely is Your tabernacle,
> O Lord of hosts!
> ...


*

Better is one day in your courts!
Better is one day in your house!  
Better is one day in your courts! 
Than thousands elsewhere!*


----------



## Laela (Feb 18, 2012)

Hiya Healthy Hair! I'm sure this is the same for others in this challenge..just knowing we're all praising Him together is heart-warming.. as the Lord leads you... Amein~ 

_God bless~_




Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I'm still praising at 3:00 I just can't always get on here at that particular time...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 19, 2012)

*The LORD utters His voice before His army; Surely His camp is very  great, For strong is he who carries out His word. The day of the LORD is  indeed great and very awesome, And who can endure it?  *
Joel 2:11

The fear of the Lord is the beginning of wisdom.

I worship you, O Lord, and I stand before you in reverential fear because you are great and greatly to be praised!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 19, 2012)

*Psalm 138....*

_1 A Psalm of David. I give thee thanks, O LORD, with my whole heart; before the gods I sing thy praise; 

*...2 I bow down toward thy holy temple and give thanks to thy name for thy steadfast love and thy faithfulness; for thou hast exalted above everything thy name and thy word. *

3 On the day I called, thou didst answer me, my strength of soul thou didst increase. 

4 All the kings of the earth shall praise thee, O LORD, for they have heard the words of thy mouth; 

5 and they shall sing of the ways of the LORD, for great is the glory of the LORD. 

6 For though the LORD is high, he regards the lowly; but the haughty he knows from afar. 

7 Though I walk in the midst of trouble, thou dost preserve my life; thou dost stretch out thy hand against the wrath of my enemies, and thy right hand delivers me. 

8 The LORD will fulfil his purpose for me; thy steadfast love, O LORD, endures for ever. Do not forsake the work of thy hands. _


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 19, 2012)

I sing because I'm happy
I sing because I'm free
His eyes are on the sparrow,
And I know He's watching me.

Praise the Lord, praise His name!


----------



## Laela (Feb 19, 2012)

Today I sang "Jesus Loves Me" while cooking and then broke out in "Jesus Loves the Little Children," Laela edition...    So pure and simple. YES, Jesus Loves me. YES, he Loves you.

Feel free to share your praise stories or anything 'odd' that happens during your praise sessions...I'm sure it will be a blessing to others!


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 19, 2012)

_"My God is Good."  
"My God is Good."  
"My God is Good."
"In the morning, when I wake up, I will sing my praise unto You my Lord."  
"I will shout, I will dance unto You.  You have been my help forever."  _

(in the happiest voice possible and accompanied by praise dance)


----------



## InVue (Feb 19, 2012)

*My Dearest Friend*

He is my very dearest Friend,
One on whom I can depend,
Oh what comfort knowing He
Is always looking after me.

He remains through thick and thin,
Regardless of the shape I'm in,
And rich or poor, and young or old,
His love is mine to have and hold.

Seasons come and seasons go,
Changed from all I used to know,
But right up until the end,
*I have Jesus for a friend.*

Lord I Thank you!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 20, 2012)

*The Blood of Jesus......*

What can wash away my sin?
Nothing but the blood of Jesus;
What can make me whole again?
Nothing but the blood of Jesus. 

Refrain

*Oh! precious is the flow
That makes me white as snow;
No other fount I know,
Nothing but the blood of Jesus.*

For my pardon, this I see,
Nothing but the blood of Jesus;
For my cleansing this my plea,
Nothing but the blood of Jesus.

Refrain

Nothing can for sin atone,
Nothing but the blood of Jesus;
Naught of good that I have done,
Nothing but the blood of Jesus.

Refrain

This is all my hope and peace,
Nothing but the blood of Jesus;
This is all my righteousness,
Nothing but the blood of Jesus.

Refrain

Now by this I’ll overcome—
Nothing but the blood of Jesus,
Now by this I’ll reach my home—
Nothing but the blood of Jesus.

Refrain

Glory! Glory! This I sing—
Nothing but the blood of Jesus,
All my praise for this I bring—
Nothing but the blood of Jesus.

I have always loved this song.... Praise God for the Blood of Jesus...


----------



## InVue (Feb 20, 2012)

Shimmie

Oh my this is one of my all time favorites. Can I sing a few verses too? 

 What can wash away my sin?
*Nothing but the blood of Jesus;*
What can make me whole again?
*Nothing but the blood of Jesus. *


*This is all my hope and peace,*
Nothing but the blood of Jesus;
*This is all my righteousness,*
Nothing but the blood of Jesus.

Oh...*Nothing but the blood of Jesus. *


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 20, 2012)

I Honor You - TD Jakes

I honor you right now
honor you right now
honor you right now
just because you're god
just because you're god

I honor you right now
honor you right now
honor you right now
just because you're god
just because you're god

I worship you right now
worship you right now
worship you right now
just because you're god
just because you're god

I glorify your name
glorify your name
I glorify your name
glorify your name
just because you're god
just because you're god

I honor you right now
honor you right now
honor you right now
just because you're god
just because you're god

I honor you right now
honor you right now
honor you right now
just because you're god
just because you're god

I honor you right now
honor you right now
honor you right now
just because you're god
just because you're god


you're god, you're god...


----------



## Laela (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking forward to Praise Time at 8 PM !!! 

sidney...get ya tambourine ready....


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 20, 2012)

Laela said:


> Looking forward to Praise Time at 8 PM !!!
> 
> sidney...get ya tambourine ready....



Love it...  'Go Sidney'...    Praise the Name of Jesus...


----------



## sidney (Feb 21, 2012)

InVue said:


> @Shimmie
> 
> Oh my this is one of my all time favorites. Can I sing a few verses too?
> 
> ...


Now see....I really have to get my tambourine now!  This was my hit back in the day!  I grew up in the country churches with the "church mothers..." this was a favorite!  

O precious is that flow!  
That makes me white as snow
No other help I know
Nothing but the blood of Jesus!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 21, 2012)

last night at the close of prayer meeting we sang:

There’s a sweet, sweet Spirit in this place
And I know that it’s the Spirit of the Lord
There are sweet expressions on each face
And I know they feel the presence of the Lord 

Sweet Holy Spirit... sweet heavenly dove...
Stay right here with us
Filling us with Your love

And for these blessings 
We lift our hearts in praise
Without a doubt we know
That we’ll have been revived
When we shall leave this place...



I can say after singing that it took a while for us to come to a close...Beautiful!


----------



## Laela (Feb 21, 2012)

^^^ oh, and I can imagine the atmosphere in that place..... Aaaaaaamen!


----------



## InVue (Feb 21, 2012)

*He's So Wonderful*

Wonderful, God is so wonderful
he's wonderful, God he's wonderful

The Lord is my shepherd, he's my guide
Whenever I need, the Lord will provide
And praise my lords name
I know he's so wonderful

And O, he's wonderful and I better believe
The Lord is wonderful, oh yes he is
And O, he's wonderful, I know the Lord
he's so wonderful

And O, if you never tried God, try the Lord one day
And see when my father come down and make a way
And O, i can't help it but love God
he's so wonderful, wonderful etc.

He's been my mother and my father too
There's no limit to what my Lord can do

*and O, I love God, he's so wonderful*


----------



## Laela (Feb 23, 2012)

*A Stayed Mind....*

Any 7 AM praisers this morning? Don't forget Noon today, if you're able!

Thanking and praising God for His Mercy and Grace! I'm just thankful for this day the Lord has made, I will rejoice and be glad. I will not complain. I will not fret. I will not worry. I will not let.

*Isaiah 26:3 *
_Thou wilt keep him in perfect peace, whose mind is stayed on thee; because he trusteth in thee._


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Feb 23, 2012)

www.y*out*ube.com/watch?v=Cfbyj6AdPBY


Jesus will work it out


----------



## InVue (Feb 24, 2012)

*Praise God* because He knows everything about us, and He cares about everything. *Praise God* for managing every situation, and loving us! Surely this is enough to open the wellsprings of joy...And joy is always a source of strength.

*Praise God for Joy*!

*******************************
_Watch your thoughts; they become words. Watch your words; they become actions. Watch your actions; they become habits. Watch your habits; they become character. Watch your character; it becomes your destiny!_


----------



## Sashaa08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Singing this all the way to work.........

Blessed Assurance
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFEKRkxS32g&feature=related


----------



## Laela (Feb 24, 2012)

^^ OH MY ... SISTER SHIRLEY!!! right on time...thank you for that song Sashaa! (playing it now) 

Have a blessed day, sis...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thine, O LORD, is the greatness, and the power, and the glory, and the victory, and the majesty: for all [that is] in the heaven and in the earth [is thine]; thine [is] the kingdom, O LORD, and thou art exalted as head above all.

Both riches and honour [come] of thee, and thou reignest over all; and in thine hand [is] power and might; and in thine hand [it is] to make great, and to give strength unto all.

Now therefore, our God, we thank thee, and praise thy glorious name. (1 Chronicles 29:11-13)


----------



## ultrasuede (Feb 25, 2012)

Psalm 24
Of David. A psalm.

 1 The earth is the LORD’s, and everything in it,
   the world, and all who live in it;
2 for he founded it on the seas
   and established it on the waters.

 3 Who may ascend the mountain of the LORD?
   Who may stand in his holy place?
4 The one who has clean hands and a pure heart,
   who does not trust in an idol
   or swear by a false god.[a]

 5 They will receive blessing from the LORD
   and vindication from God their Savior.
6 Such is the generation of those who seek him,
   who seek your face, God of Jacob.*[c]

 7 Lift up your heads, you gates;
   be lifted up, you ancient doors,
   that the King of glory may come in.
8 Who is this King of glory?
   The LORD strong and mighty,
   the LORD mighty in battle.
9 Lift up your heads, you gates;
   lift them up, you ancient doors,
   that the King of glory may come in.
10 Who is he, this King of glory?
   The LORD Almighty—
   he is the King of glory. 


Remembering that the Lord is strong and mighty and so worthy to be praised!*


----------



## sweetypoo705 (Feb 25, 2012)

Just discovered this thread today it is a blessing when the people of God can come together to give Him all the glory and all the praise!

I will enter into His gates with thanksgiving in my heart
And I will into His courts with praise, I will say this is the day that the Lord has made, and I will rejoice because he has made me glad.


----------



## Laela (Feb 25, 2012)

ultrasuede... Amein..  and great to see you!! 

sweetypoo705 .. not to late to ever join in praise. God bless you and I rejoice with you!


----------



## sidney (Feb 25, 2012)

sweetypoo705;15356[LIST said:
			
		

> [/LIST]343]Just discovered this thread today it is a blessing when the people of God can come together to give Him all the glory and all the praise!
> 
> I will enter into His gates with thanksgiving in my heart
> And I will into His courts with praise, I will say this is the day that the Lord has made, and I will rejoice because he has made me glad.



I love psalm 100....
I will enter his gates with Thanksgiving in my heart.  I will enter his courts with praise.  I will say this is the day that the lord has made.  I will rejoice for he has made me glad!  He has made me glad, he has made me glad.  I will rejoice for he has made me glad!


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Feb 26, 2012)

I hate I found this so late but it's never too late to start praising God. This thread has been a blessing!


----------



## Laela (Feb 26, 2012)

**Glamourlicious** WELCOME to the Praise Team...right on time 


Just a reminder, praise times are any or all of these times each day this week, up until Saturday:
*6 AM 
7 AM
12 Noon
3 PM
8 PM*


----------



## Laela (Feb 26, 2012)

February 26

*Ephesians 1:3*_
All praise to God, the Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, who has blessed us with every spiritual blessing in the heavenly realms because we are united with Christ. (New Living Translation)_

In spite of your inferiority complex; you're equipped. In spite of your condemning accusers; you're complete. In spite of every mistake you have ever made, and the mistakes you haven't made yet; you're forgiven! 

Paul could confidently command that we give ALL praise to God. Don't praise your degrees, don't praise your professors, don't praise your profession: *give God the praise for every good gift and every perfect gift.* If God can bless those that don't walk with Him, how could He possibly neglect you; o thou of little faith? We have no idea what it really means to have every spiritual blessing according to heaven's definition. Your have the power you need, you have the strength you need, you have the faith you need, you have the support you need, you have the knowledge you need, you have the wisdom you need. If there was something you didn't have, all you would need to do is ask! 
*The list is much longer: as a matter of fact, if you can think of it, praise God for it!* 


_Elder S R Henderson, Pastor_
Newness of Life Ministries


----------



## InVue (Feb 27, 2012)

*Let your glory alone, O God,*
  be the end of all that I say;
Let it shine in every deed,
  let it  kindle the prayers that I pray;
Let it burn in my innermost soul,
  till the shadow of self pass away,
And the light of your glory, O God,
  be unveiled in the dawning of day.

*Glory be to God!*


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 27, 2012)

*...Psalm 66...*



> _
> 1 Shout for joy to God, all the earth!
> 2 Sing the glory of his name;
> make his praise glorious.
> ...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 28, 2012)

Psalms 45:1
I will exalt you, my God the King; I will praise your name for ever and ever.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 28, 2012)

Psalms 9

1 I will praise You, O LORD, with my whole heart; I will tell of all Your marvelous works.

2 I will be glad and rejoice in You; I will sing praise to Your name, O Most High. 

3 When my enemies turn back, They shall fall and perish at Your presence.

4 For You have maintained my right and my cause; You sat on the throne judging in righteousness.


Psalms 8

2 Out of the mouth of babes and nursing infants You have ordained strength, 
Because of Your enemies, That You may silence the enemy and the avenger.


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 28, 2012)

*Smokie Norful, "Where Would I Be?":* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzX858Lsx9I&feature=fvst



> _What kind of God can make the morsels of snow, fall from a gray sky
> What kind of God can weave the tapestry of a rainbow, and sketch it into a we sky
> It’s no wonder how he can do, every little thing he does for me
> If it hadn’t been for you, where would I be?
> ...


----------



## InVue (Feb 28, 2012)

*My Soul Has Been Anchored  *
(by Douglass Miller)

Though the storms keep on raging in my life,
and sometimes it's hard to tell my night from day.
Still that hope that lies within is reassured 
as I keep my eyes upon the distant shore;
I know He'll lead me safely to that 
blessed place He has prepared

But if the storms don't cease,
and if the wind keeps on blowing, (in my life)
my soul has been anchored in the Lord.

I realize that sometimes in this life
you're gonna be tossed by the waves 
and the currents that seem so fierce,
but in the word of God I've got an anchor;
and it keeps me steadfast and unmovable
despite the tide.
But if the storms don't cease,
But in case the wind keeps on blowing, (in my life)
my soul has been anchored in the Lord.
*my soul has been anchored in the Lord.*

My soul's been anchored.
My soul's been anchored.
My soul's been anchored.

Billows may roll 
The breaker may dash 
I shall not sway because 
He holds me fast
So dark the day
Clouds in the sky
I know it's alright
Because Jesus is nigh

*My soul has been anchored 
In the Lord*


----------



## Laela (Feb 29, 2012)

*Psalms 4*
 1 Hear me when I call, O God of my righteousness: thou hast enlarged me when I was in distress; have mercy upon me, and hear my prayer. 

 2 O ye sons of men, how long will ye turn my glory into shame? how long will ye love vanity, and seek after leasing? Selah. 

 3 But know that the LORD hath set apart him that is godly for himself: the LORD will hear when I call unto him. 

 4 Stand in awe, and sin not: commune with your own heart upon your bed, and be still. Selah. 

 5 Offer the sacrifices of righteousness, and put your trust in the LORD. 

 6 There be many that say, Who will shew us any good? LORD, lift thou up the light of thy countenance upon us. 

 7 Thou hast put gladness in my heart, more than in the time that their corn and their wine increased. 

 8 I will both lay me down in peace, and sleep: for thou, LORD, only makest me dwell in safety.


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 29, 2012)

*J Moss, "Praise on the Inside":* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3qNWf4XyPk



> _there's a praise on the inside that can't keep to myself
> there's a holler stirrin' up
> from the depths of my soul
> so excuse me if I seem a little giddy or maybe even strange
> ...


----------



## Laela (Feb 29, 2012)

_I can do all things through Christ who strenghthens me_... Philippians 4:13

It's not through my own vain efforts... to avoid temptation, avoid evil, avoid having my soul to be harrassed or stirred ... all I have to do is ask "Lord, please give me the strenghth." Like with Paul,  God has the answer for any propensity to complain: "My Grace is sufficient" I love God for this! Praising His Holy name today....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 29, 2012)

I so loved this thread, and of course you, Woman of God!


----------



## Laela (Feb 29, 2012)

God is good! Love you as well, Woman of God! Do enjoy the rest of your night....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 1, 2012)

Laela said:


> God is good! Love you as well, Woman of God! Do enjoy the rest of your night....


----------



## TraciChanel (Mar 1, 2012)

Let's extend this praise thread @ Laela!  

My favorite line, from my favorite praise song: 
"If I had 10,000 tongues, I could not praise You enough, my Lord and my King!!" Hallelujah, Lord we give You the highest praise.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Laela (Mar 1, 2012)

^^ I agree MsTraci ! 

There is VICTORY in Praise.    Let's do this...

NOON today... for *five *minutes, by the *Grace *of God. Amein!


----------



## CelineB (Mar 1, 2012)

Psalm 126

When the Lord restored the fortunes of Zion, then we thought we were dreaming.
Our mouths were filled with laughter; our tongue sang for joy.
Then it was said among the nations, " The lord had done great things for them."
The Lord has done great things for us; Oh, how happy we were!
Restore again our fortune, Lord, like the dry stream beds of the Negeb.
Those who sow in tears will reap with cries of joy.
Those who go forth weeping, carrying saks of seed, will return with cries of joy, carrying their bundled sheaves.
Amen!


----------



## LatterGlory (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Shimmie (Mar 1, 2012)

_*Give thanks to the Lord because he is good*, because his mercy endures forever. 

Give thanks to the *God of gods *because his mercy endures forever. 

Give thanks to *the Lord of lords *because his mercy endures forever. 

Give thanks to *the only one who does miraculous things*—

*because his mercy endures forever.* 

Amein and Amein... 

Psalm 136:1-4 GWT_


----------



## LatterGlory (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## loolalooh (Mar 1, 2012)

_*Exodus 15*

2 “The LORD is my strength and my defense[a]; 
   he has become my salvation. 
*He is my God, and I will praise him, 
   my father’s God, and I will exalt him. *

....

11 Who among the gods 
   is like you, LORD? 
Who is like you— 
   majestic in holiness, 
awesome in glory, 
   working wonders?

.....

18 “The LORD reigns 
   for ever and ever.”_


----------



## LatterGlory (Mar 1, 2012)

*2Sa 6:14-15 & 21-22*

*14 *Wearing a linen ephod, David was dancing before the LORD with all his might, 

*15 *while he and all Israel were bringing up the ark of the LORD with shouts and the sound of trumpets. 

*21 *David said to Michal, “It was before the LORD, who chose me rather than your father or anyone from his house when he appointed me ruler over the LORD’s people Israel—I will celebrate before the LORD. 

*22* I will become even more undignified than this, and I will be humiliated in my own eyes. But by these slave girls you spoke of, I will be held in honor.” (NIV)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJQtGgyPOn4


----------



## CelineB (Mar 1, 2012)

My Lord Jesus,

Thank you for being there for me:

-You gave me joy when I was sad.
-You gave strenght when I was weak.
-You gave me food when I was hungry.
-You gave directions when I was lost.
-You gave me love when Men turned their back on me.
-You forgave me when I turned my back on you.
-You protected me and my children when Evils attacked us.

I will never let you go again. 
You are my rock and I am your bride.
I will always drink from your well.

I will praise your name always. 
I will sing your faithfullness always. 

Thank God Almighty.

Amen


----------



## Laela (Mar 1, 2012)

Choisie, LatterGlory ... glad to see you join in! God bless you both....


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 1, 2012)

You deserve the glory and the honor
Lord we lift our hands in worship
As we praise Your Holy name
You deserve the glory and the honor
Lord we lift our hands in worship
As we praise Your Holy name
For You are great
You do miracles so great
There is no one else like You
There is no one else like You
You are great
You do miracles so great
There is no one else like You
There is no one else like You


----------



## InVue (Mar 1, 2012)

Praising God today with my spiritual anthem. 
*I Won't Complain* 

I've had some good days 
I've had some hills to climb 
I've had some weary days 
And some sleepless nights 

But when I look around 
And I think things over 
All of my good days 
Outweigh my bad days 
I won't complain 

Sometimes the clouds are low 
I can hardly see the road 
I ask a question, Lord 
Lord, why so much pain? 
But he knows what's best for me 
Although my weary eyes 
They can't see 
So I'll just say thank you Lord 
I won't complain 

The Lord 
Has been so good to me 
He's been good to me 
More than this old world or you could ever be 
He's been so good 
To me 

He dried all of my tears away 
Turned my midnights into day 
So I'll just say thank you Lord 
I've been lied on 
But thank you Lord 
I've been talked about 
But thank you Lord 
I've been misunderstood 
But thank you Lord 
You might be sick 
Body reeking with pain 
But thank you Lord 
The bills are due 
Don't know where the money coming from 
But thank you Lord 

He has been so good to me 
He's been good to me 
More than this old world or you could ever be 
He's been so good to me 
He dried all of my tears away 
Turned my midnight into day

*So I'll just say thank you Lord 
I won't complain *

****************


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 1, 2012)

*2 Samuel 22*

_*David’s Song of Praise*

 1 David sang to the LORD the words of this song when the LORD delivered
him from the hand of all his enemies and from the hand of Saul. 2 He said:

   “The LORD is my rock, my fortress and my deliverer; 
 3 my God is my rock, in whom I take refuge, 
   my shield[a] and the horn* of my salvation. 
He is my stronghold, my refuge and my savior— 
   from violent people you save me.

 4 “I called to the LORD, who is worthy of praise, 
   and have been saved from my enemies. 
5 The waves of death swirled about me; 
   the torrents of destruction overwhelmed me. 
6 The cords of the grave coiled around me; 
   the snares of death confronted me.*_


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 2, 2012)

I was handcrafted by the creator of the universe!
Psalms 139:14
I will praise thee, for I am fearfully and wonderfully made: marvelous are thy works, and my soul knoweth right well.


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Mar 2, 2012)

When I Think Of His Goodness 


CHORUS 1 
When I think of His goodness and what He has done for me 
When I think of His goodness and how He set me free 
I can shout (shout), shout (shout), shout (shout) 
All night (all night long), all night long (all night long) 
I can shout (shout), shout (shout), shout (shout) 
All night (all night long), all night long (all night long) 

CHORUS 2 
When I think of His mercy, when I think of His grace 
When I think of Mount Calvary and how He took my place 
I could sing (sing), sing (sing), sing (sing) 
All night (all night long), all night long (all night long) 
I could sing (sing), sing (sing), sing (sing) 
All night (all night long), all night long (all night long) 

CHORUS 3 
When I think of Jesus coming and I believe He's coming soon 
I could be in the morning, could be evening , night, or noon 
I could dance (dance), dance (dance), dance (dance) 
All night (all night long), all night (all night long) 
I could dance (dance), dance (dance), dance (dance) 
All night (all night long), all night (all night long) 

CHORUS 4 
When I think about His healing and what He's done for me 
When I think about the stripes He bore on Mount Calvary 
I could run (run), run (run), run (run) 
All night (all night long), all night (all night long) 
I could run (run), run (run), run (run) 
All night (all night long), all night (all night long) 

REPEAT CHORUS 1 
When I think of His goodness and what He has don for me 
When I think of His goodness and how He set me free 
I can shout (shout), shout (shout), shout (shout) 
All night (all night long), all night long (all night long) 
I can shout (shout), shout (shout), shout (shout) 
All night (all night long), all night long (all night long) 

TAG 
I can shout (shout), shout (shout), shout (shout) 
All night (all night long), all night long (all night long) 
I can shout (shout), sing (sing), dance (dance), run (run) 
All night (all night long), all night long (all night long)


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 2, 2012)

hanna_light

lol, I was just singing this song yesterday but my version is 

dance, dance, dance, dance, dance all night
He picked me up turn me around, placed my feet on higher ground, he picked me up, turn me around place my feet on higher ground
shout, shout, shout, shout, shout all night

interchange with dance, shout, praise and wave, love it!!!


----------



## Laela (Mar 3, 2012)

Today is (technically) the last day of the praise challenge.... Happy Sabbath!

God's blessings to all who participated, whether you'd posted or not... Praise will always be in our mouths as we worship God Almighty in Spirit and in Truth.

Times today  are Noon, 3 PM and 8PM

*Scriptural references on the Character of God *
Ex. 33:19; 2 Cor. 3:18; Rev. 5:8–14

Talking to us about Himself:

* His names

* His attributes

The God Almighty Gen 1:1; 17:1; 35:11

The Jehovah (Yahweh) Ex 6:3

The Provider Gen. 22:13-14

The Warrior Ex. 15:3

The Healer/Restorer Ex. 15:22–26

The Banner Ex. 17:8–16

The Rock/Fortress/Deliverer 2 Sam. 22:2

The King Ps. 10:16; Rev. 19:16

The Shepherd Ps. 23; Jn. 10:11

The Light/Salvation Ps. 27:1

The Defender Ps. 94:22

The Wisdom of God Prov. 8

The Strong Tower Prov. 18:10

The Bridegroom Song of Sol.

The Rose of Sharon Song of Sol. 2:1

The Counselor Is. 9:6

The Mighty God Is. 9:6

The Everlasting Father Is. 9:6

The Judge/Lawgiver Is. 33:22; 1 Sam 2:10

The Prince of Peace Is. 9:6

The Refuge Is. 25:4

The Water Is. 44:3; Jn. 7:37-39

The Redeemer Is. 59:20

The Faithful God Lam. 3:22-23

The God who is there Ez. 48:35

The Desire of Nations Hag. 2:7

The Refiner Mal. 3:3

The Dayspring Lu. 1:78

The Word Jn. 1:1

The Lamb of God Jn. 1:29, 36

The Dove Jn 1:32

The Bread Jn. 6:35

The Light of the World Jn 8:12

The Door Jn. 10:7-9

The Resurrection Jn. 11:25

The Way Jn. 14:6

The Comforter Jn. 14:26; 2 Cor. 1:3

The Vine Jn 15:1

The Wind Acts 2:1-2

The Cornerstone Eph. 2:20

The Fire Heb. 12:29

The Truth 3 Jn. 1:4, 8

The Alpha and Omega Rev. 1:8

The Lord of Lords Rev. 19:16

The Lion of the tribe of Judah Rev. 5:5

The Morning Star Rev. 22:16
_
Compiled by Vivien Hibbert_


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 4, 2012)

But I will sing of your strength, in the morning I will sing of your love; for you are my fortress, my refuge in times of trouble. Psalm 59:16

Thank you Lord! :notworthy


----------



## PinkPebbles (Mar 5, 2012)

Laela It's ironic that I was on a personal praise & worship challenge last month! God is good all the time!!! 

Thank you Lord for your word this past weekend...your word came alive in my heart and life! You are awesome and there is none like You.


----------



## InVue (Mar 5, 2012)

I agree with PinkPebbles this thread has been a blessing to me. I thank you Laela for following the leading of the Lord in starting this Praise thread -when praises go up blessings come down. 

I also thank all the sisters who participated for God used you!


----------



## Laela (Mar 5, 2012)

@InVue, @PinkPebbles, my heart is inexpicably full today and I thank God for His Presence. ITA the blessings come down, when the praises go up. Not necessarily always praise of thanks than praise/adoration of Who God IS. He just IS and always will BE. The Great I AM, through whom all things are possible if we only believe. 

On one praise, I just broke down and bawled like a baby, knowing how good God is. On another noonday, thanks to a praise rendition posted by LatterGlory, I almost jumped outta my chair in my office.  It's beyond emotionalism...just *knowing*.


... I'm still holding on to hear some testimonies from this 28 days. anyone?


----------



## InVue (Mar 5, 2012)

Laela said:


> @InVue, @
> *On one praise, I just broke down and bawled like a baby, knowing how good God is*...




I did too. I was at home and cried like a baby. God blessed my soul. I shouted and praised God in the comforts of my home.  I needed it so much Laela. That' why I am grateful to God for people like you who are listening to His voice. 

Be encouraged...*God's got a blessing with YOUR name on it!*


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 6, 2012)

Revelation 19

1 After this I heard what sounded like the roar of a great multitude in heaven shouting: 
   “Hallelujah! 
Salvation and glory and power belong to our God, 
 2 for true and just are his judgments. 
He has condemned the great prostitute 
   who corrupted the earth by her adulteries. 
He has avenged on her the blood of his servants.” 

 3 And again they shouted: 



can I get a hallelujah! somebody ....


----------



## Laela (Mar 6, 2012)

HALLELUJAH!!


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 7, 2012)

Remember the woman at the well after Jesus ministered to her heart?   

*"Come See a Man...    Come See a Man...  Come See a Man" *

His name is *Jesus...*

Jesus is a 'Friend' of Mine... 

And yours and yours and yours and yours....  AND YOURS... ! ! !

He's the Son of David,  A meek and humble Lamb, He's the Stone hewed from the mountain, He's the Great.... 'I Am... that  'I Am'...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 7, 2012)

He is the Rose of Sharon and the Balm in Gilead that heals the sin sick soul, HE is the Alpha and Omega, the beginning and the end, the Chief Cornerstone that the builders rejected, Mighty God, Wonderful Counselor, righteous branch, All knowing, All mighty, powerful God, Holy, ominisient, potentate, Saviour, Deliverer *my* God all Praises to your Name


Hallelujah Hosanna, Blessed be the Rock, Praise to the Living God!!!!!!!!!


----------



## InVue (Mar 7, 2012)

*Okay you all are going to have me shouting up in here. I got to work...* But PRAISE HIM...Anyway!!!!!!!!!!  *Hallelujah*


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 7, 2012)

Man of sorrows who was acquainted with grief, Lion of the tribe of Judah, Rapha, Tsidkenu, Shalom, my Jireh my Ishi, Mighty God who created the heavens and earth and separated the seas from the dry land ALL creation gives you praise, the trees point towards the heavens and hail you, Jesus, who set the earth spinning on it's axis who created the sun moon and the stars nothing was made before he made it, HE was and IS and IS to come, ALL hail king Jesus ALL hail Immanuel, Jesus Mighty God, your name is majestic in all the earth, heaven and angels bow the redeemed worship you now Jesus, Mighty God!!!!...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 7, 2012)

YOUR NAME IS WORTHY TO BE PRAISED, HONOURED AND ADORED, JESUS SAVIOUR DELIVERER, MIGHTHY GOD, WONDERFUL, COUNSELOR, ANCIENT OF DAYS, THE FOUR AND TWENTY ELDERS BOW AND SO DO WE, WE BOW IN HOMAGE AND RECOGNIZE YOU ARE WORTHY OF SO MUCH MORE THAN WE GIVE, YOU'RE SPLENDOR SURROUNDS ME AND I MARVEL AT THE WORK OF YOUR HANDS, ALL HAIL KING JESUS WONDERFUL, COUNSELLOR MIGHTY GOD, I LAVISH YOU WITH MY PRAISES, HALLELUJAH TO THE KING OF KINGS AND THE LORD OF LORDS, HALLELUJAH TO THE LAMB OF GOD WHO SITs ON THE THRONE at THE RIGHT HAND OF MY FATHER, WHO REIGnS FOR EVER MORE


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 7, 2012)

THANK YOU GOD FOR TAKING ME OUT TO BRING INTO YOUR KINGDOM, AND MAKING ME A JOINT HEIR WITH YOUR SON JESUS, WHO MADE ME A PEOPLE WHO WAS NOT A PEOPLE,THANK YOU FOR ADOPTING ME INTO YOUR FAMILY, THANK YOU FOR SUSTAINING ME GUIDING AND PROTECTING ME, ALL PRAISES TO KING JESUS, LOVER OF MY SOUL, THANK YOU FOR GIVING ME WATER FROM YOUR FOUNTAIN THAT NEVER RUNS DRY, THANK YOU JESUS, THANK *YOU *JESUS, THANK YOU ABBA, THANK YOU DADDY FOR BEING THE FATHER THAT I NEVER KNEW I COULD HAVE, THANK YOU*,* A THOUSAND TONGUES COULD NOT EXPRESS, LORD I LOVE YOU, THANK YOU THAT YOU ARE SO CONCERNED ABOUT ME THAT I am ENGRAVED IN THE PALM OF YOUR HAND AND I AM EVER BEFORE YOU, SUCH AN AWESOME KIND AND GRACIOUS GOD, ALL PRAISE KING JESUS!!!!!!

HALLELUJAH!!!! ALL RPAISE BE TO THE LIVING GOD, BLESS HIS NAME, BLESS HIS NAME BLESS HIS WONDERFUL, HOLY, MATCHLESS NAME!!!! ...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 7, 2012)

CLOTHED IN MAJESTY, HOW GREAT IS OUR GOD, LILY OF THE VALLEY BRIGHT AND MORNING STAR, JOY GIVER, PEACE GIVER, RESTORER THANK YOU FOR YOUR GRACE AND MERCY...


----------



## CelineB (Mar 7, 2012)

^^^ Hallelujah!!! Amen
I have tears in my eyes. God is good.

Isaiah 25:1
" O Lord, you are my God;
 I will exalt you and praise your name,
 for in perfect faithfulness
 you have done marvelous things,
 things planned long ago." 

Amen


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 7, 2012)

Praise be to the living God who reigns for ever more!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm through crying over the 'thorns' that were stuck in my flesh...

Praise the Living God... Jesus who wore those thorns for me in a crown upon His head.  

Bless God, Bless God Forever!  

When I cried unto the Lord... He heard Me EVERY Time.. My cries ALWAYS Reached His Ears... And God NEVER FAILED to Come to My Rescue.   He took the Nails for Me.   The Thorns I cry about are nothing compared to His Crown of Thorns, and the Nails Pieced in His Hands and Feet.   The spear that pierced His Side... 

PRAISE JESUS...  Whose Mightier than Might... Stronger than Strength... Higher than the Highest Heaven for He created ALL of Heaven and Earth.   

Glory to the Name of Jesus!   

*NO MORE TEARS OVER THORNS !*


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 7, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Man of sorrows who was acquainted with grief, Lion of the tribe of Judah, Rapha, Tsidkenu, Shalom, my Jireh my Ishi, Mighty God who created the heavens and earth and separated the seas from the dry land ALL creation gives you praise, the trees point towards the heavens and hail you, Jesus, who set the earth spinning on it's axis who created the sun moon and the stars nothing was made before he made it, HE was and IS and IS to come, ALL hail king Jesus ALL hail Immanuel, Jesus Mighty God, your name is majestic in all the earth, heaven and angels bow the redeemed worship you now Jesus, Mighty God!!!!...



YESSSSSSSSSS!!!!!    

NOTHING was made before God made it.... 


NOTHING!


*All* things were made by Him and for Him.... 


Man created Counterfeits; the Creation can never outdo the Creator.

Oh' Great and Merciful and Humble Father... We worship all of who you are and all of who you will always be... You ARE... God!


----------



## Laela (Mar 7, 2012)

You have no idea.....





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> CLOTHED IN MAJESTY, HOW GREAT IS OUR GOD, LILY OF THE VALLEY BRIGHT AND MORNING STAR, JOY GIVER, PEACE GIVER, RESTORER THANK YOU FOR YOUR GRACE AND MERCY...


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 7, 2012)

Laela said:


> You have no idea.....



*AMEIN....

and 

AMEIN*


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 7, 2012)

May the nations be glad and sing for joy, for you rule the peoples justly and guide the nations of the earth. 

Selah...


Psalm 67:4


God... It is YOU who Rules This Earth... Not Man.

So Thankful unto you.... O' Bless your Holy Name...


----------



## Laela (Mar 9, 2012)

Deut 10:17

For the LORD your God is God of gods and Lord of lords, the great God, mighty and awesome, who shows no partiality and accepts no bribes.


----------



## CelineB (Mar 9, 2012)

Psaml 144:9

"...I will sing a new song to you , O God:
on the ten-stringed lyre I will make music to you.."


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Mar 9, 2012)

Rejoice in the Lord, O you righteous,
and give thanks to his holy name!—Psalm 97:12


----------



## Laela (Mar 16, 2012)

Let the Glory of the Lord rise among us... Let the Joy of Our King Rise...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YciWtd7Kpb8


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 16, 2012)

let it RISE!!!!


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Mar 16, 2012)

The twenty-four elders fall down before Him who sits on the throne and worship Him who lives forever and ever, and cast their crowns before the throne, saying:

“You are worthy, O Lord,
To receive glory and honor and power;
For You created all things,
And by Your will they exist and were created.” Revelation 4:10-11


----------



## TraciChanel (Mar 17, 2012)

Jehovah God, Almighty. Holy, Holy, Holy is Your name. Your mighty power NO ONE can surpass. Your ways, alone, are holy. If You say it, it SURELY is. Your works, who can even fathom them all? Who can even imagine them all? Lord, if You are on my side, there is not one thing I cannot accomplish. If You are with me, there is nothing I fear. Let me always remember Your faithfulness, Your great works, and Your holy promises. I praise Your holy name, Father.


----------



## sidney (Mar 18, 2012)

El Elyon, you are the Most High God!!


----------



## Laela (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 18, 2012)

And I will bless the Lord oh my soul and all that is within me, I will bless his holy name...


----------



## CelineB (Mar 19, 2012)

Lord,

I rejoice in your name all day long
I exult in your rightenousness
for you are my glory and strenght.

Amen


----------



## sidney (Mar 20, 2012)

Hallelelujah, Hallelujah, I love to praise his name! Ooooo Oooooo Oooohh I love to praise His holy name! 


**there is just something about praise!!**


----------



## sidney (Mar 21, 2012)

I will trust in the Lord, 
I will trust in the Lord! 
I will trust in the Lord, 
Until I die!

I will trust in the Lord, 
I will trust in the Lord! 
I will trust in the Lord, 
Until I die!

I feel blessed today, I hope you ladies do too!


----------



## CelineB (Mar 22, 2012)

God is good. 
I praise and trust in HIM only.
Thank you Jesus.


----------



## TraciChanel (Mar 23, 2012)

Revisit:
Can't Stop Praising His Name; I just can't stop Praising His name, I just can't stop praising His name...Jesus!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjqiIY8Fze4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Apr 3, 2012)

Sing praises to God, sing praises; sing praises to our King, sing praises.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Apr 3, 2012)

Psalms 136
 1 Oh, give thanks to the LORD, for He is good!
         For His mercy endures forever.
 2 Oh, give thanks to the God of gods!
         For His mercy endures forever.
 3 Oh, give thanks to the Lord of lords!
         For His mercy endures forever: 

 4 To Him who alone does great wonders,
         For His mercy endures forever;
 5 To Him who by wisdom made the heavens,
         For His mercy endures forever;
 6 To Him who laid out the earth above the waters,
         For His mercy endures forever;
 7 To Him who made great lights,
         For His mercy endures forever—
 8 The sun to rule by day,
         For His mercy endures forever;
 9 The moon and stars to rule by night,
         For His mercy endures forever. 

 10 To Him who struck Egypt in their firstborn,
         For His mercy endures forever;
 11 And brought out Israel from among them,
         For His mercy endures forever;
 12 With a strong hand, and with an outstretched arm,
         For His mercy endures forever;
 13 To Him who divided the Red Sea in two,
         For His mercy endures forever;
 14 And made Israel pass through the midst of it,
         For His mercy endures forever;
 15 But overthrew Pharaoh and his army in the Red Sea,
         For His mercy endures forever;
 16 To Him who led His people through the wilderness,
         For His mercy endures forever;
 17 To Him who struck down great kings,
         For His mercy endures forever;
 18 And slew famous kings,
         For His mercy endures forever—
 19 Sihon king of the Amorites,
         For His mercy endures forever;
 20 And Og king of Bashan,
         For His mercy endures forever—
 21 And gave their land as a heritage,
         For His mercy endures forever;
 22 A heritage to Israel His servant,
         For His mercy endures forever. 

 23 Who remembered us in our lowly state,
         For His mercy endures forever;
 24 And rescued us from our enemies,
         For His mercy endures forever;
 25 Who gives food to all flesh,
         For His mercy endures forever. 

 26 Oh, give thanks to the God of heaven!
         For His mercy endures forever.


----------



## Laela (Apr 4, 2012)

We praise Almighty God because He is worthy of our Praise. He is the Alpha and Omega, the Beginning and the End, the King of kings and Lord of lords. He is our Creator, Provider, Healer, Redeemer, Judge, Defender... 

*Rev 5*
11 Then I looked and heard the voice of many angels, numbering thousands upon thousands, and ten thousand times ten thousand. They encircled the throne and the living creatures and the elders. 
12 In a loud voice they were saying:

_“Worthy is the Lamb, who was slain, 
   to receive power and wealth and wisdom and strength 
   and honor and glory and praise!”_

13 Then I heard every creature in heaven and on earth and under the earth and on the sea, and all that is in them, saying:

_“To him who sits on the throne and to the Lamb 
   be praise and honor and glory and power, 
for ever and ever!”_

14 The four living creatures said, “Amen,” and the elders fell down and worshiped.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Apr 4, 2012)

What a mighty God we serve Angels bow before Him Heaven and earth adore Him What a mighty God we serve.


----------



## Laela (Apr 6, 2012)

At the start, during and end of every day, it's all God. So thankful today for the Lamb of God and giving Him the glory... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAmnj24esFM


----------



## sweetypoo705 (Apr 7, 2012)

" I am grateful for the things that You have done.
Yes, I'm grateful for the victories we have won.
I could go on and on and on about your works,
Because I'm grateful, grateful, grateful to praise you Lord.
Flowing from my heart, are the. Issues of my heart, is gracefulness."
Hezakiah Walker and the Love Fellowship Choir

As we gather at church to celebrate Christ's resurrection, let us remember how grateful we are that He cared enough for us to be the sacrificial lamb of God so that we can have abundant and everlasting life!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 8, 2012)

> *We're in the presence of royalty.* It's our sovereign God and King, here before your throne, we bow at your feet and worship you holy king. It's in your presences that I find joy, it's in your presence that I find peace. I find rest for my soul and strength for my life lying here at your feet.​



*Byron Cage, Royalty:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkCDtfed2fE


----------



## Laela (Apr 9, 2012)

Holy Holy Holy... is the Lord God Almighty! (Midday praise)... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLgkptFASJg


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 21, 2012)

*Shekinah Glory, Praise Is What I Do:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pw7HpvzzUH0


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 21, 2012)

*Youthful Praise, Awesome Wonder:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bu76Uw0jpaM&feature=related


----------



## sidney (Apr 21, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> *Youthful Praise, Awesome Wonder:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bu76Uw0jpaM&feature=related


 

Was just listening to them, *Youthful Praise,* *Incredible Praise* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xrZ4hGx080


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 21, 2012)

sidney said:


> Was just listening to them, *Youthful Praise,* *Incredible Praise* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xrZ4hGx080



^^^^^


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 21, 2012)

All of my life
In every season
*You are still God*
I have a reason to sing
I have a reason to worship

This is my prayer in the harvest
When favor and providence flow
*I know I'm filled to be emptied again*
The seed I've received I will sow

_Brooke Fraser & Hillsong, Desert Song:_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FR89N-Xl3kk


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 24, 2012)

Savior 
*He can move the mountains 
My God is mighty to save *
He is mighty to save 
Forever 
*Author of salvation 
He rose and conquered the grave *
Jesus conquered the grave 

Hillsong, Might to Save: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Lab0SHGXkA


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 24, 2012)

*Sing to the Lord, oh my soul*
Let the heavens shout for joy
*Great is our God* ....


----------



## Laela (Apr 25, 2012)

I love old-time Gospel songs... oh we need this today..singing along at midday praise:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNpZvjd_meo


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 18, 2012)

Rev:5:13 And every creature which is in heaven, and on the earth, and under the earth, and such as are in the sea, and all that are in them, heard I saying, *Blessing, and honour, and glory, and power, be unto him that sitteth upon the throne, and unto the Lamb for ever and ever.*


----------



## Iammoney (Jan 24, 2013)

Bump bump bump want to start a new one on Monday


----------

